# MUing E8 with F3



## McGinty26 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just received my Aristocraft NYC E8. Beautiful piece. Test ran it on a club member's Christmas Tree loop. Handled 8ft diameter turns albeit at low speed. Smoke unit works very well.

My question; Has anybody tried MUing it with a USA F3 as the trailing unit? My layout is under about a foot of snow (with more falling), and I'm unable to try running them in a lash up. The reason I'm asking is because our club, The Hudson Valley LS RR Club, has two shows coming up in the next month where we will be running. The F3 has Phoenix sound in it while the E8 doesn't.(yet)

We like running with lots of sound at these shows. We generally catch a lot of verbal abuse from the smaller scale clubs (especially HO) while setting up. Then when we crank up the noise, all the people come running to our layout to watch. Really pisses the little train guys off.

Pat McCarty 

CEO The Roisin & Owen Railways (O/S till a thaw)

Hudson Valley LS RR Club


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And we do so love to PISS the little guys off especially when they say our trains are toys and not scale stuff....all of them are crying by the end of the shows cause they want what we have...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find that the F3s run faster than the E units. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you run track power, then you could use the diode trick (diodes to drop voltage to the motors) to slow it down inexpensively. 

If you run DCC, then just set CV 5 on the FA's to match the E8. 

Regards, Greg


----------

